# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) انشاء بنك الاسكان العماني

## سالي جمعة

* انشاء بنك الاسكان العماني

البلد* *سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص**77/51* *النوع** مرسوم سلطاني* *تاريخ م**7/11/1977* *تاريخ هـ**24/07/1397* *عنوان النص* *انشاء بنك الاسكان  العماني* 

*استناد** نحن قابوس بن سعيد، سلطان عمان

بعد الاطلاع على  قانون تنظيم الجهاز الاداري للدولة لسنة 1975 وتعديلاته،
وعلى القانون رقم 74/4  في شان الشركات التجارية.
وعلى القانون رقم 74/7 بشان القانون المصرفي.
وعلى  المرسوم السلطاني رقم 74/4 باصدار قانون الحرف الاجنبية واستثمار الراسمال الاجنبي  وتعديلاته.
وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 73/35 بتاسيس الشركة الوطنية العمانية  للانماء الاسكاني المحدودة.
وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 74/33 بشان الشركات  المؤسسة بموجب مرسوم سلطاني.
وبناء على ما تقتضيه المصلحة العامة.

رسمنا  بما هو ات
* *المادة  1** يرخص بتاسيس شركة مساهمة عمانية باسم -بنك الاسكان العماني- براس مال قدره عشرة ملايين ريال عماني (10،000،000) بين حكومة سلطنة عمان ممثلة بالمديرية العامة للمالية، والبنك البريطاني للشرق الاوسط، ووزارة مالية حكومة دولة الكويت طبقا لاحكام عقد التاسيس والنظام الاساسي المرافقين وطبقا لاحكام القوانين السارية في السلطنة ومع مراعاة ما نص عليه في مرسومنا هذا.
* *المادة  2** يعفى بنك الاسكان العماني المشار اليه من اداء كافة انواع الضرائب والرسوم المفروضة حاليا او التي ستفرض مستقبلا، عدا الرسوم الجمركية، وتعفى من ضريبة الدخل ارباح البنك الموزعة وفوائد السندات التي قد يصدرها البنك.
كما  يعفى البنك من كافة الرسوم والكفالات القضائية على اختلاف انواعها.
وتتعهد حكومة السلطنة ايضا باعفاء مساهمة الجانب الغير عماني من قوانين رقابة النقد (ان وجدت) وخاصة ما يتعلق منها بتمويل راس المال المستثمر وعائداته.
* *المادة  3** بالاضافة الى ما تقدم يمنح البنك الامتيازات  الاتية:
(ا) تعتبر اموال البنك اموالا عامة تتمتع بحقوق اموال الخزانة العامة للسلطنة وامتيازاتها ومراتبها على اموال مديني البنك وكفلائهم، وللبنك تحصيل ديونه وحقوقه طبقا للاجراءات التي تحصل بها اموال الحكومة وبالاولوية على ما عداها من ديون وحقوق اخرى للغير.
(ب) يكون لاخطارات البنك لدى الدوائر الحكومية المختلفة فيما يتعلق باجراءات التسجيل العقارية او التنفيذ، وفي مواجهة مديني البنك وكفلائهم وحقوقهم لدى الغير، صفة الاخطارات الحكومية الرسمية.
(ج) تعطى دعاوي البنك ومطالباته واجراءاته التنفيذية والادارية صفة الاستعجال لدى المحكام والدوائر واللجان وغيرها من المجالس الادارية في السلطنة كما يكون للاحكام والسندات التنفيذية الصادرة لصالح البنك صفة الستعجال في التنفيذ.
* *المادة  4** للبنك ان يحصل من حكومة السلطنة على قروض طويلة الاجل. ويجوز للحكومة ان تحدد للقروض المذكورة فائدة يقل سعرها عن سعر الفائدة التجارية السائدة في السوق اذا اقتضى الحال ذلك.
كما يجوز للبنك الحصول على ضمان الحكومة في سداد القروض والتسهيلات الائتمانية التي يحصل البنك عليها من الغير وذلك في حدود ضعفي راس المال المدفوع للبنك.
* *المادة  5** تضمن حكومة السلطنة البنك في الوفاء بالتزاماته قبل  المساهمين طبقا لاحكام النظام الاساسي المرافق.
* *المادة  6** تحدد حكومة السلطنة للبنك نسبة معينة من راس مال البنك للقروض التي يمنحها البنك لعملائه بفائدة مخفضة او بدون فائدة. ويتم تحديد تلك النسبة حسب المناطق المختلفة في السلطنة. وتتحمل الحكومة، لصالح البنك بالفرق بين سعر الفائدة التجارية السائدة في السوق وسعر الفائدة المخفضة او المعفى منها.
* *المادة  7** خلال سنة من تاريخ بدء ممارسة البنك اعماله تؤول اليه جميع انظمة القروض والمساعدات المالية الخاصة بالاسكان والمعمول بها حاليا في السلطنة ليتولاها البنك حسبما يتفق عليه بينه وحكومة السلطنة. كما يقتصر على البنك وحده تنفيذ هذه الانظمة واستكمالها اعتبارا من التاريخ المشار اليه.
* *المادة  8** تحل الشركة الوطنية العمانية للانماء الاسكاني المصرح بانشائها بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 1973/35 المشار اليه وتؤول اصولها وخصومها الى بنك الاسكان العماني بقيمتها الدفترية طبقا للميزانية المعتمدة للشركة عند حلها. ويصبح صافي قيمتها جزءا من راس مال البنك وفقا لاحكام عقد تاسيسه ونظامه الاساسي المرافقين.
* *المادة  9** يستثنى بنك الاسكان العماني من جميع احكام الفصل الثالث من الباب الرابع من القانون المصرفي لسنة 1974 وكذلك من احكام المادة 4-6-4 من الفصل الرابع من نفس القانون المشار اليه ومن جميع ما يتعارض مع احكام هذا المرسوم من قوانين اخرى.
* *المادة  10** على جميع الوزارات والدوائر الحكومية المختصة اتخاذ  الاجراءات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا المرسوم.
* *المادة  11** ينشر هذا المرسوم في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من تاريخ  صدوره.



صدر في : 24 رجب 1397هـ
الموافق: 11 يوليو  1977


قابوس بن سعيد
سلطان عمان

نشر هذا المرسوم في الجريدة  الرسمية رقم (130) الصادرة في 1977/8/1 .*

----------

